# Led Light for New Low Light Tank



## ondoa (Feb 8, 2015)

Just set up new 75g low light planted tank. Marineland, it came with a strip light which is only 36". The tank is 20" deep. It does not seem like enough light. What would be a good LED strip light for the low light requirements of the plants, but also reach the bottom of the tank? I have looked at many online, but cannot find the answer I need.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I like Finnex fixtures, in particular the Planted+. Let me know what you think, they're sold on Amazon.


----------



## Enjor1988 (Jun 5, 2015)

Im looking for a low light LED fixture for my 20g longs, all planted with low light plants java fern, wisteria and crypts. I have dual T5NOs on them now. Anyone have any experience/info on a good fixture for low light plants on a 12" high tank? Thanks Loni


----------

